# The Matrix 4: Leak enthüllt offenbar kompletten Titel des Films



## Icetii (1. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Leak enthüllt offenbar kompletten Titel des Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Leak enthüllt offenbar kompletten Titel des Films*


----------



## Oligor (2. Februar 2021)

Ich habe alle Teile von Matrix geliebt! Natürlich ist der erste mein Favorit. Hoffe der letzte Film wird noch besser. Ich habe ein Kino neben meinem Berliner Anwesen https://realty-germany.com/property/berlin/ und hier habe ich vor, es mir anzusehen, wenn es herauskommt.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2021)

Bin mal gespannt. Die Latte liegt ziemlich hoch. Und ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie man die Wiederkehr von Neo erklären will. Klar er wird in die Maschine wieder nach dem Tod "eingespeist" Genauso Trinity. Aber auf die detaillierte Erklärung bin ich schon mal gespannt.

Vor allen Dingen nach dem Friedens-Deal nach Teil 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt. Die Latte liegt ziemlich hoch. Und ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie man die Wiederkehr von Neo erklären will. Klar er wird in die Maschine wieder nach dem Tod "eingespeist" Genauso Trinity. Aber auf die detaillierte Erklärung bin ich schon mal gespannt.
> 
> Vor allen Dingen nach dem Friedens-Deal nach Teil 3.


Ein Wort:
Wiederherstellungsdatei. Die Matrix läuft doch mit Windows, oder?! ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2021)

Lool. Wenns Windows 95 ist wirds eng. Jahr 2000-Problem *roofl* Aber es müßte dann einen nachvollziehbaren Grund geben (Probleme) warum man gerade Neo und Trinity wiederauferstehen läßt und nicht irgend einen anderen x-beliebigen.


----------

